# Question about forum rules here



## Gerg04 (Nov 30, 2011)

If there is an accepted forum to post the fact I'd like to sell my thunderbolt, could someone please point me in the right direction? If it is unacceptable please tell me that too. Thanks


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

it's not allowed, but thanks for checking first. try swappa or ebay.


----------



## Gerg04 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the quick answer! I love this forum and am trying to keep the integrity.


----------

